# Tegra k1 smashes Graphics benchmarks ( console quality games on tablets/mobiles comming this year ?



## rish1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Bombshell announcement with its new Tegra K1 chipset last week, as it ushered in the era of Cortex-A15 processors and Kepler graphics for mobile. The 192-core GPU is certainly its main selling point, and now we get the benchmarks to gauge exactly how much better it will be from anything else currently on the market. 

As you can see in the GFXBench score table below, not only does it score 2.5x better in graphics performance than the current cream of the Qualcomm crop, Snapdragon 800, but it is also more than twice faster than the blazing A7 chip in the new iPad Air. In addition, it scores a tad higher than Intel's new HD4400 graphics subset that comes with the Haswell processor line, which is an amazing feat in itself, given that K1 will find itself in slim and light mobile devices soon.

*i-cdn.phonearena.com/images/articles/106103-thumb/Tegra-K1-graphics.jpg 

full review of the chip 

*www.tomshardware.com/news/lenovo-thinkvision-28-nvidia-tegra-k1-android,25733.html


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: Tegra k1 smashes Graphics benchmarks ( console quality games on tablets/mobiles comming this yea*

whats the news of battery consumption of this chip.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: Tegra k1 smashes Graphics benchmarks ( console quality games on tablets/mobiles comming this yea*

K1 is really a great chip. Lets see who adopts it and when.


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: Tegra k1 smashes Graphics benchmarks ( console quality games on tablets/mobiles comming this yea*

^^^ xolo


----------



## rish1 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: Tegra k1 smashes Graphics benchmarks ( console quality games on tablets/mobiles comming this yea*

here is a full fledged prototype review.

 Tegra K1 Benchmarks - Application Processors - Tom's Hardware


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: Tegra k1 smashes Graphics benchmarks ( console quality games on tablets/mobiles comming this yea*

As far as I have read , it's quite efficient .
Next thing you know Microsoft has plans for putting this thing under it's Surface tablet's hood.

Two things I loved about this :
1. Puts the Apple's A7 to shame.
2.Tops the Integrated GPU of Haswell processors ( HD4400 ). - A very good news for users having interest in portable gaming consoles and tablets. Although the Hd4400 isn't really that powerful , but still it's a good feat. 
----------------------------------------------------------------

@rish , please format the text so as it becomes easy to read for desktop users. Had hard time reading them because of too much line breaks. Thanks for sharing it though.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: Tegra k1 smashes Graphics benchmarks ( console quality games on tablets/mobiles comming this yea*

What about power consumption?


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: Tegra k1 smashes Graphics benchmarks ( console quality games on tablets/mobiles comming this yea*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What about power consumption?




The power consumption is at around 2W or lesser. Decent enough for mobiles and tablets. Isn't it.


----------



## amjath (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: Tegra k1 smashes Graphics benchmarks ( console quality games on tablets/mobiles comming this yea*

lets wait for Snapdragon 805 and Apple A8.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: Tegra k1 smashes Graphics benchmarks ( console quality games on tablets/mobiles comming this yea*

Awesome feat. Has really raised the bar of mobile gpu performance.
Can't wait to see the performance of Denver Cores. They should be pitted against Qualcomm's upcoming 64bit custom cores.



amjath said:


> lets wait for Snapdragon 805 and Apple A8.



Don't think they can match kepler's performance. Its a huge lead.
Only AMD can, if it comes in this playing field. 

Its concentrating on ARM architecture based Opteron servers rather than mobile SoC's.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Tegra k1 smashes Graphics benchmarks ( console quality games on tablets/mobiles comming this yea*



amjath said:


> lets wait for Snapdragon 805 and Apple A8.



Yeah , but K1 is ahead by leaps and bounds. In terms of GPU processing it'll dance circles.



vickybat said:


> Only AMD can, if it comes in this playing field.
> 
> Its concentrating on ARM architecture based Opteron servers rather than mobile SoC's.



Though , AMD is helping in Adreno right ?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Tegra k1 smashes Graphics benchmarks ( console quality games on tablets/mobiles comming this yea*



Rishi. said:


> Though , AMD is helping in Adreno right ?



No mate, AMD sold Imageon(now Adreno) to Qualcomm way back.
AMD has absolutely no role in the development of Adreno.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Tegra k1 smashes Graphics benchmarks ( console quality games on tablets/mobiles comming this yea*



vickybat said:


> No mate, AMD sold Imageon(now Adreno) to Qualcomm way back.
> AMD has absolutely no role in the development of Adreno.


Oh , okay. I though behind the scenes AMD was lending a helping hand in Adreno's development despite of the fact that it sold it to Qualcomm. My Bad.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Tegra k1 smashes Graphics benchmarks ( console quality games on tablets/mobiles comming this yea*

Adreno 330 - 24 fps
Adewno 420 - 34 fps ( 40% improvement over 330 as said by Qualcomm )

Adewno 430 - 50 fps ( assuming a 40 % increase )

looks like this year snapdragon will have a hard time... in low end they are already being beaten by mediatek.. 
in mid range nvidia is ready with Tegra 4i chip and mediatek with LTE octa..
and in high end nvidia took them for a ride this time.. 
props to nvidia for delaying tegra 4 in favour of tegra 4i and tegra k1 it was the smartest move...
but they will still hold good because of success from 2012 and 2013.. just because.tegra k1 doesn't have  LTE integrated and still might have high power consumption for the first k1 chip ..

tegra k1 will be a smashing success in tablets this year .. Mobiles not sure .. they first have to get the second k1 chip in market fast and not delay this time.. 

@rishi will edit it tomorrow sorry for that .. opera mini sucks

regarding games we won't see anything new this year also because all of this extra gpu power will again be wasted in stupid 1400 resolution and 500 + ppi war ...  nvidia might bring 1 or 2 games with optimized graphics and that's about it ... gameloft will release again those freemium games.. freemium model killed gaming for ios and Android .. 

thankfully Rockstar released GTA san andreas for android and ios ..


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: Tegra k1 smashes Graphics benchmarks ( console quality games on tablets/mobiles comming this yea*

If there is one thing I like about Nvidia is their dedication towards optimizing games , I think it was called TegraZone HD games.
They were really good. I had a Tegra 2 based device and have played those games on it. It really was smooth. Dead Trgiger , Samurai , Riptide GP , etc. { Tegra 2 wasn't really good at GPU part. }

No doubt with this Nvidia is going to rule the Tablet segment. However for mobiles , I still see Qualcomm holding the ground .
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I don't think we'll get to see k1 chip in a 4"ish device.
Nvidia Shield , Surface Tablets , and Gaming consoles , or maybe Next-Gen Nexus tablets ??


----------



## rish1 (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Tegra k1 smashes Graphics benchmarks ( console quality games on tablets/mobiles comming this yea*

We benchmark the Tegra K1 chipset, results come out impressive - GSMArena Blog


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Tegra k1 smashes Graphics benchmarks ( console quality games on tablets/mobiles comming this yea*

next chromebook is gonna powered by K1.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Tegra k1 smashes Graphics benchmarks ( console quality games on tablets/mobiles comming this yea*




harshilsharma63 said:


> K1 is really a great chip. Lets see who adopts it and when.


 *

XIAOMI MiPad* Tablet is run by Nvidia Tegra K1 chipset (Quad Core) processor at 2.2GHz

Probable date of entry into India is after Diwali or on December...only *con* being its a wi-fi only model, no *interna*l 3G support/sim slot.

Please check here at  Xiaomi MiPad Tablet


----------

